# Buffalo Grass around hives



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Is anyone using Buffalo Grass in the Apiary? I've planted Buffalo Grass around my hives this spring. It's growing. Thinking maybe I should have planted Ladino instead. Or in addition. Either will be better than the Fescue, Buck Brush, & Poison Ivy!


----------

